# GFX Tutorial:#2 Visual Center and Contrast



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 18, 2011)

GFX Tutorial #2(Visual Center and Contrast)
*By ThatDudeWithTheFood*​Just a quick one today guys.


Visual Center



That right there guys,Thats your _Visual Center_.
Place important elements or the focal of your work in that area.The visual center is slightly above and to the right of the actual center of your work.
Now like I mentioned in the last tutorial,This doesn't mean you have to just place every single render or effect on the left or right side of your signature.Depending on the flow and other composition of the signature sticking the thing right there in the middle might be the best choice.
Contrast
Adding contrast can be very rewarding.
Examples would include putting a big object next a small one or a fiery color next to a cool watery one.



Choose colors that work well together like blue or yellow. Stay within your piece of work.If your creating a calm picture stick with the cool colors.If your doing a wild atmosphere throw in some reds and oranges.


Thats all for today guys.Have a good one.

*P.S Have a good idea for a tutorial? PM me.Want to see something specific? PM me.*


----------



## Rydian (Sep 18, 2011)

Needs way more explanation.
"Here's a color wheel, remember contrast, the end." Doesn't cut it _by far_.
What should I be looking at with the wheel?  It's got an X on it, what?  I should use blue and yellow, what?

Needs examples too.











Also a "more is not always better" section wouldn't hurt.






Yes I'll edit this post to blank it out later.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 18, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Needs way more explanation.
> "Here's a color wheel, remember contrast, the end." Doesn't cut it _by far_.
> What should I be looking at with the wheel?  It's got an X on it, what?  I should use blue and yellow, what?
> 
> ...


Tommorow I had intentions of editing it tommorow to flesh it out.I'm just trying to stick to the every Saturday release thing right now.Sorry for not clarifying.


----------

